# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Γεώργιος Σ. Κρίνης [Άγιος Γεώργιος, Μαρμαράς, Ισίδωρος Κοντογιάννης, Heeren Gracht]

## Ellinis

Αν και μικρό φορτηγό, αυτό το πλοίο είχε μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία. Το ατμόπλοιο  είχε ναπηγηθεί το 1918 στα ολλανδικά ναυπηγεία J.W. Boerma με το όνομα HEEREN GRACHT, με διαστάσεις 43,5 x 7 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 297 κόρων. Το 1919 το αγόρασε ο Νικ. Κυριακίδης και ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία ως ΜΑΡΜΑΡΑΣ προς τιμήν του τόπου καταγωγής του πλοιοκτήτη και έτσι το βρίσκουμε σε καταχωρήσεις του 1921 να ταξιδεύει στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα μεταφέροντας φορτία:
marmaras 7-21.jpgmarmaras.jpg

Το 1929 πουλήθηκε στον Στ. Κοντογιάννη και μετονομάστηκε σε ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, και άλλαξαν τα στοιχεία στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας του σκάφους:
Georgios S Krinis.jpg

Το 1932 το αγόρασε ο Γ. Κρίνης και μετονομάστηκε σε ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ. ΚΡΙΝΗΣ ακολουθώντας την πορεία ενός μικρού ακτοπλοϊκού φορτηγού. Στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 το πλοίο βυθίστηκε κατά τον ιταλικό βομβαρδισμό της Θεσσαλονίκης κάνοντας το ένα από τα τρία εμπορικά πλοία που βύθισαν οι Ιταλοί. Τα άλλα δυο ήταν το ΣΟΥΖΑΝΝΑ στην Κέρκυρα και το ΒΟΤΡΥΣ στους Αγίους Σαράντα. Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε και τον Απρίλιο του 1941 έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών. Επιτάχθηκε από αυτούς και το μετέτρεψαν σε ακτοφυλακίδα με το διακρίτικό 10 V 2. Το 1942 το διακριτικό μεταβλήθηκε σε GM.01, υποδειλώνοντας ότι ήταν το 1ο σκάφος της ακτοφυλακής Μακεδονίας, και το 1944 σε GN.01 έχοντας περιέλθει στην ακτοφυλακή Βορείου Ελλάδος. Εδώ το βλέπουμε σε αυτό το ρόλο:
GM 01.jpg

Κατά την αποχώρηση τους, τον Οκτώβρη του 1944, οι Γερμανοί αυτοβύθισαν το σκάφος στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το 1945 ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε επιστρέφοντας σε ακτοπλοϊκά καθήκοντα. Το 1956 πουλήθηκε ξανά και μετονομάστηκε ΆΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Στην ταινία «Ο χρυσός και ο ντενεκές» εμφανίζεται το παρακάτω σκάφος σε ένα καρνάγιο στο Πέραμα:
agios georgios - o xrysos k o denekes.jpg

Αν και το 1962 που γυρίστηκε η ταινία υπήρχαν και άλλα δυο ελληνικά πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα, τα χαρακτηριστικά ταιριάζουν καλύτερο στο πρώην ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΚΡΙΝΗΣ. Τελικά τον Οκτώβριο του 1972 πουλήθηκε και διεγράφη το 1974 έχοντας ολοσχερώς μεταβληθεί σε παλιοσίδερα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1933 είχε δύο εγγραφές για το βαπόρι μία σαν ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ όπου έχει σημειωθεί η μετονομασία και μια στο προσάρτημα με τις νέες εγγραφές, με το νέο όνομα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Σ. ΚΡΙΝΗΣ. Μπορούμε να δούμε τις εγγραφές στα συνημμένα αρχεία (ή έβδομη και η τρίτη εγγραφή της σελίδας στα συνημμένα αρχεία).

Σε γενικές γραμμές τα στοιχέια στον Lloyd's Register of Shipping είναι αυτά που βλέπουτμε στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας του 1929 που μας έδειξε ο Ellinis παραπάνω.
Ολική χωρητικότητα 365 κόροι , Καθαρή χωρητικότητα 184 κόροι (183,51 κόροι στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας). Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 42,3 μέτρα (42,26 μέτρα στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας), πλάτος 7,04 μέτρα (7,06 μέτρα στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας), βάθος (το ύψος από το κύριο κατάστρωμα μέχρι το κάτω μέρος του αμπαριού) 3,38 μέτρα (4,05 μέτρα στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας, πιθανότατα στην Ελλάδα μετρούσαμε μέχρι την καρένα).
 Το πούπι στην πρύμη έιχε μήκος 11,6 μέτρα ενώ το καμπούνι είχε μήκος 5,2 μέτρα δηλαδή το αμπάρι είχε μήκος 27,7 μέτρα.
 Όπως βλέπουμε και στον Lloyd's Register of Shipping και στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης με ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη 37 ίππους. Οι κύλινδροι της μηχανής είχαν ύψος 0,45 μέτρα, ο κύλινδρος υψηλής πίεσης είχε διάμετρο 0,29 μέτρα, ο μέσης πίεσης είχε διάμετρο 0,45 μέτρα και ο χαμηλής πίεσης είχε διάμετρο 0,76 μέτρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα στη σελίδα *εδώ* στοιχεία για την πραγματική του ιπποδύναμη 300 bhp και ότι είχε ταχύτητα 8,5 κόμβους.

Επίσης *εδώ*μια φωτογραφία του σαν γερμανική ακταιωρός 10 V 2

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 1929 πουλήθηκε στον Στ. Κοντογιάννη και μετονομάστηκε σε ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, και άλλαξαν τα στοιχεία στο έγγραφο εθνικότητας του σκάφους:
> Georgios S Krinis.jpg


Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι το όνομα ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ήταν το όνομα του πατέρα του πλοιοκτήτη (και του γιού του) Στυλιανού Κοντογιάννη, ο οποίος είχε ιδρύσει στον Πειραιά Μηχανοποιείο-Ναυπηγείο σε χώρο που σήμερα στεγάζει γνωστή εταιρία με γλυκά. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

----------

